# Best Jellybean ROM?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anybody know what the most stable ROM is? I've tried carbon, aokp, and Liquidsmooth. They are all 3 very similar, in my opinion. I like Liquid the best but the battery life is the worst I have ever seen lol are there any other ROMs available?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I have pretty decent battery sometimes with a normal CM 10.1.2 install currently. Only problem I have is some occasional battery jumps, but I'm too lazy to switch ROMs. CM provides all that I need.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I'll look for a link


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Here you go, straight from CM: http://get.cm/?device=targa


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow thanks again! Can cm be used in slot 4? That's all I have left lol


----------



## collije (Dec 10, 2012)

Slot 1 only for CM I believe

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Would be correct. Stock I believe can be installed in any slot.


----------

